# Rhombodera Nymph



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

these guys were hard because they never stayed still! Beautiful mantis though


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh how cuuute!


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice pic.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice pic. Did you shoot it wide open?


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Nice pic. Did you shoot it wide open?


These guys are super tiny so I was using my macro lens with extension tubes which of course drastically affects Depth of Field. This particular shot was anywhere between F/16 - F/11


----------



## revmdn (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 20, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> These guys are super tiny so I was using my macro lens with extension tubes which of course drastically affects Depth of Field. This particular shot was anywhere between F/16 - F/11


Oh yes, of course. Any idea of the object:image ratio? High, obviously!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh yes, of course. Any idea of the object:image ratio? High, obviously!


No idea Phil  

But yes fairly high


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweet! You captured the coloring of the eyes and details of the face very well. I like.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Kattnappper


----------



## ismart (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pics! Looking forweard to see more pics when the shield grows!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 21, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Great pics! Looking forweard to see more pics when the shield grows!


Oh man, I can't wait until they start getting it. I should be able to see a hint of a coming sheild by L4 right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

I got mine at L2 and i think by L3 there was a little shield....


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 21, 2009)

Chase said:


> I got mine at L2 and i think by L3 there was a little shield....


My L3's dont have any sign of a shield yet so I assumed L4.... maybe I'll get an L3 with one


----------



## sufistic (Dec 22, 2009)

That's an awesome photo right there.


----------



## f.wattiez (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

Just marvellous! Pretty work of photography! To succeed in capturing this kind of details is fantastic!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Oh man, I can't wait until they start getting it. I should be able to see a hint of a coming sheild by L4 right?


The shield (pronotum) becomes slightly wider around L4 but the following molt will be obvious.

This is the one at L5


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 22, 2009)

f.wattiez said:


> Hello,Just marvellous! Pretty work of photography! To succeed in capturing this kind of details is fantastic!
> 
> Bests regards, François!


Thanks François

----------------------------

Cool Yen, I look forward to them earning their name


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

instead of a new thread:

L4 nymph


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Love the eyes on this one!  Nice detail in the mouthparts too.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

Layin low


----------



## massaman (Jan 23, 2010)

thats one other thing about the shields they love to lay low or hug the surface they are clinging on like the egyptians and seen my youngest shield doing it on the floor of his enclosure probably mimicing a leaf or something would be my guess but shields are very fun to watch and they sway from side to side when held!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## kamakiri (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay! Now here's a case where the large background (the complete right half of the pic) really works! Tell us how you made this pic!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 25, 2010)

Lots of trial and error with an off camera flash....  

My favorite from that shoot is still this one though:






I love the colors


----------

